# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch tại Vịnh Bái Tử Long 2012

## drhaianh87

Du lịch *Halong Tours* - Vịnh Bái Tử Long cùng với Hạ Long trở thành một trong những kỳ quan thiên nhiên của thế giới. Nơi đây còn in dấu nền văn hóa Hạ Long từ hàng nghìn năm trước và cũng còn lưu giữ khá vẹn nguyên nét tinh khôi của một quần đảo thủa hồng hoang.
Với những hòn đảo xinh đẹp và những bãi cát dài trắng xóa cho nên Vịnh Bái Tử Long ngày càng thu hút khách nước ngoài thăm quan. Đặc biệt khu sinh thái Bái Tử Long thuộc huyện đảo Vân Đồn trải dài trên diện tích 100 ha, có trên 10 km bờ biển, khu du lịch sinh thái được xây dựng trên cơ sở kết hợp hài hoà kiến trúc truyền thống Á Đông với phong cách hiện đại phương tây. Những nhà sàn khép kín, sát biển tạo cảm giác gần gũi với thiên nhiên, xoá nhoà ranh giới giữa thế giới hiện đại ồn ào, náo nhiệt với biển cả mênh mông. Nhịp sống của Vạn Chài với những truyền thuyết về biển cả và thưởng thức những đặc sản biển như cá giò, cá song, tôm, cua, ghẹ, hến, mai, tu, hài, ốc nhảy, ốc hương, mực...





Vườn quốc gia Bái Tử Long được chọn là một trong những khu vực đại diện về bảo tồn biển của Việt Nam. Theo kết quả khảo sát do khách hàng của Công ty du lịch sinh thái Gecko Travel (Anh) bình chọn mới đây thì vịnh Bái Tử Long của Việt Nam đã lọt vào "top 5" những địa điểm du lịch tuyệt vời nhất Đông Nam Á.


Các đảo ở Bái Tử Long có dạng là đảo đá vôi và đảo phiến thạch, là hình ảnh cổ xưa của địa hình có tuổi kiến tạo địa chất khoảng 300 triệu năm, do quá trình vận động nâng lên, hạ xuống nhiều lần từ lục địa thành trũng biển. Quá trình Carxtơ bào mòn, phong hoá tạo ra một một hình thái đặc biệt như một bức tranh thủy mạc được tạo ra từ biển và đảo. Trên các đảo đá của Vịnh cũng có các hang động carxtơ, đặc biệt là hang Quan (hang Hải quân) mà người ta dùng làm nơi trú ẩn của tầu thuyền xưa kia trong những khi biển động.





Xem chi tiết tại:*Halong Tours*

----------

